# Big Butt Cigar Co.?



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone recall a company called Big Butt Cigar Co. back in the early '90s? I came across a box I clear coated and use to store stuff in the other day. Never smoked one though.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Dont remember the Big Butt Cigar company but a friend gave me a Big Ash cigar company T-shirt LOL but it was to worn out and nasty for me to keep!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I smoked some of these back in the day and thought they were good. Of course at that time I thought anything with a band and made of tobacco was good. I was just out of college and I bet I could not have told you the difference between a long filler and a cuban sandwich. 

Anyway, I thought that they were a catchy name, the slogan was sort of funny also, "Big Butt...Nice Ash".

I remember them as sort of mild and I thought they were all like 50 ring guage or something like that. If you google them, I think that there are some places where they still sell them.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess I was wrong, it seems they are Full bodied...here is some info and a link to the site. The one thing I do remember was that they used to be cheap...

Hand-rolled in Honduras, Big Butt is a medium-to-full-bodied cigar with a superior balance of strength, spice and earthy flavor. This fusion of flavor and character of a Big Butt cigar makes for a great smoke. An engaging cigar that even the most experienced smoker will enjoy.

www.altadisusa.com/cigar/bigbutt.asp


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)




----------

